# CAE??



## Arabiansnob (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a question on this desease?  I was readings on here and one girl said her goats goints were clicking when she walked, well my goats joints click when she walks to.  She has been tested for both CL and CAE this summer and was negative for both.   Should I be alittle worried or is this normal?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 20, 2013)

*I don't know the answer to your question, but all my goats have tested negative and their joints click some too.*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

People say that that is a sign of CAE all the time but I have seen many goats, in CAE- herds, that had goats where their joints clicked. 

I don't think that if your goats joints click then it has CAE. Could be a bit of a nutritional thing though. May want to look into that.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 20, 2013)

How old are they? And is it a quiet clicking or is it a loud, snapping crack? When I worked on a dairy farm they had several CAE+ goats and they cracked LOUD, while some of the older negative does joints clicked a little


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 20, 2013)

Clicking joints does not mean that they have CAE and some goats, even young ones, just do that.  I suppose you could have a CAE+ goat whose joints click too but clicking does not mean CAE+.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 28, 2013)

If CAE is only transmitted through milk why test bucks?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 29, 2013)

It's transmitter thru all bodily fluids, not just milk.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 29, 2013)

I had A older buck that one of his knee's clicked when he walked, usually you'll see swollen joints. in the knees.


----------



## mjgh06 (Jan 30, 2013)

CAE usually presents with other symptoms first.  The clicking in CAE is normally very LOUD and comes after the first effects of lameness.  
"The arthritic form of CAE usually appears between one and two years of age.   Gradually developing lameness accompanied or followed by swelling of the joints is usually the first outwardly sign. Swelling is most often noted in the front knees and can also be seen in the hock and stifle joints.  As it progresses in goats, joint pain and stiffness become more apparent with the goat spending most of its time lying down or having to walk on its knees. The goat will begin to lose weight and develop a rough hair coat.  A does udders will harden and produce less milk or stop producing milk at all. "  For more infor on CAE go here = http://www.elwoodranch.com/goat-health/cae/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/CAE.html


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 30, 2013)

I've found that sometimes, they just need a hoof trim.  You can hear the overgrown hoof 'click' as they walk.  

Look at me like I'm crazy all you want to....but when I hear 'clicking' I check their hooves.  The 2 CAE+ does here right now...are non-symptomatic / not clicking.


----------



## mjgh06 (Jan 30, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/CAE.html


I love reading through that site, however it gives some false information about quarantining to observe for CAE.  CAE is not usually noticeable until after kid age and kid tests for CAE is very difficult.  SO quarantining a new kid will not let you know if it has CAE or even an adult goat if it is not showing major symptoms of CAE.


----------

